# Mantoida maya



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

I know that little is known about this species of mantis. I was wondering if anybody knew what the ooth looked like? I found an ooth (well 3 but 2 are old and hatched) one is 5/10 cm long, other larger ooth is 9/10 cm long, there are 1/10 cm wide and 3/cm tall. Anyone have any idea?? I will try to take pictures(wow that New camera would come in handy…) but not promising perfection.


----------



## sufistic (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome looking mantis. Looks like a cross between _Amantis_ and _Metallyticus_.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2010)

They are real cool, the nymphs are AMAZING!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jan 3, 2010)

Chase, have you ever found any?

Florida has several species of mantids, who knows what the ooths could be, at least until they hatch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 4, 2010)

Here are some photos:

















Old ooths:














I hope this is not the grass mantis ooth....


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2010)

Kinda looks like it, but I dont see good on this monitor, lets hope u got real gold!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 5, 2010)

Appear to be grass mantis ootheca (Thesprotia graminis). The ootheca is usually around 0.5 - 1.0 cm long.











However, i have never seen ootheca of Mantoida maya before. Good spot on the small oothecae in the wild Chase.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2010)

Yea, must have xray vision! he's superspotter!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for those pictures yen, it looks similar but it seems to have less foam(it looks like mostly just eggs) and i think all of them were laid on there sides.

No x-ray vision just spent a lot of time looking.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 6, 2010)

Chase said:


> Thanks for those pictures yen, it looks similar but it seems to have less foam(it looks like mostly just eggs) and i think all of them were laid on there sides.No x-ray vision just spent a lot of time looking.


No problem Chase, please let us know when the ooth hatch.


----------



## Orin (Jan 8, 2010)

When I saw the first photo I thought _T. graminis_, it would be pretty amazing if _M. maya _had the same ootheca shape.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2010)

I am starting to think that too...... will just have to wait and see.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2010)

Turns out it was a grass mantis ooth laid on it's side..... On the postive side i now have 6 little grass mantids! B) 

My eyes will still be open for the Mantoida maya!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 25, 2010)

6 grass mantis nymphs is not bad  Best of luck finding the mantoida maya ooth. I am planning to visit Florida in September and hope to find M. maya too.


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> 6 grass mantis nymphs is not bad  Best of luck finding the mantoida maya ooth. I am planning to visit Florida in September and hope to find M. maya too.


Let me know when you go Yen. I may be interested if you want company.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2010)

yen_saw said:


> 6 grass mantis nymphs is not bad  Best of luck finding the mantoida maya ooth. I am planning to visit Florida in September and hope to find M. maya too.


I would be intrested in helping too if you wanted company. B)


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 26, 2010)

Rick said:


> Let me know when you go Yen. I may be interested if you want company.





Chase said:


> I would be intrested in helping too if you wanted company. B)


Certainly, more eyes is always better  

So far this species been spotted in the following locations

Key Largo, Monroe Co.

Manatee, Manatee Co.

Orlando, Orange Co.

Archer, Alachua Co.

Columbia Co.


----------



## minard734 (Sep 24, 2011)

BUMP! What kind of habitat do these mantids prefer? Any specific plants they are found on often? I am going to FL on thr 4th!


----------



## Kris Anderson (Mar 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I know that little is known about this species of mantis. I was wondering if anybody knew what the ooth looked like? I found an ooth (well 3 but 2 are old and hatched) one is 5/10 cm long, other larger ooth is 9/10 cm long, there are 1/10 cm wide and 3/cm tall. Anyone have any idea?? I will try to take pictures(wow that New camera would come in handy…) but not promising perfection.


_Mantoida maya_ o[SIZE=12pt]othecae are deposited into natural holes and concave impressions found in fallen branches and wood. [/SIZE]

“Praying Mantises of the United States and Canada”

https://www.researchgate.net/project/Praying-Mantises-of-the-United-States-and-Canada


----------

